# .270 shooters what to you use for deer 130 or 150 gr bullets



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

.270 shooters what to you use for deer 130 or 150 gr bullets. cant decide what would be better, both have the same about drop less than 1.9 diffents at 500 yard. so I would think the 150 would hold up to wind a little better.or maybe I should split the differnts and go 140gr.

what going to be the best deer bullet?


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

it all depends on the range of the shot and the size of the game. i am guessing you are talking whitetails so i would probably go with the 130 just to save some meat and cut down on recoil. i use 140's in idaho for big body mule deer but i could probably get away with 130's the first thing you should do is see what your gun likes best and go with that one.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I agree the 130 is sufficient, and probably the most popular load.....I just like the 150 Sierra SPBT. I sight mine in at 2 3/4 inches high at 100 yards. That gives me a range up to 300 yards with a +/- of about 3 inches. Point blank range, meaning I can hold on target and keep it in the lethal zone without knowing the exact yardage.
I use the same load for elk and have had 3 drop where they stand with it.
You can't go wrong with either one on deer.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The 130 grain bullet is what was designed for the .270. It will throw larger bullets fine but I have always stuck with the 130's for whitetails and elk.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i also like the 130's. they shoot real nice out of my gun and there isnt too much recoil


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I use 130 gr. Hornady SST's backed with 55 gr. of Hodgdon 4831SC for my Winchester Model 70 and 60 gr. for my Ruger M77 Mark II. I made up many different loads for each rifle at 1/2 gr. increments and this is what shot best for these 2 rifles.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

IMO, neither. I've been using 140 grain Ballistic Tips since they came out and have found them to perform better than any 130 or 150 I've used.

With 58.0 grains of H4831SC from my 24" Remington 700, the 140's do 2950FPS; slightly faster than a max loaded 150 and slightly slower than a 130. Despite this, my shooting from both from the bench and while hunting shows the 140 retains velocity better and has superior ballistics/trajectory. This leads me to believe it's the optimum weight for the 270.

It kills medium game without breaking a sweat, too....


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

130


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Some one stated earlier that they use 140grs. for "big bodieded muleys", and that is basically all I hunt and I use 130 grain bullets, but the 140 grain bullets aren't bad either. So my vote no doubt gos to the 130.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I use 130's and I would not hesitate to use them on elk either, as long as it is a well constructed bullet made for taking big game.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

iwantabuggy said:


> I use 130's and I would not hesitate to use them on elk either, as long as it is a well constructed bullet made for taking big game.


 :beer: My thoughts exactly.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

130 sst's only


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

It seems that 130 is the prefered choice. How many of you 130 shooters have tryed the 140's . I would think the 140 would hold the wind better.they would be going the same speed. maybe a little more recoil.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

They aren't going any faster, actually a little slower. The recoil isn't any different than the 130's, and I personally can't tell any difference on how either bucks the wind. I just like the 130 because it flies just a touch flatter. Just my 0.02


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Shot placement is more important than bullet weight. 130 's will do the job.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Another vote for the 130... it works great, and shoots flatter. What's not to love?


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

130
Been using Federal Premiums. Have had very good luck with it.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Actually with all else being equal, even though it starts out a bit slower the 140 shoots flatter and holds it's velocity better than any 130 load I've compared it too. This is because of it's much higher BC and SD...


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Either will work fine.When you're so far away that you have to be concerned with the trajectory of the .270/130gr's drop it's a bit of a miracle if you connect at all.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I use 130s and stick with the cheep remington corelocks I have tried winchester supreme balistic silvertips they shoot great but the things just would pass through and not expand at all and I would end up tracking the dang things for ever and shoot them again


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

I have shot many different types of rounds through my 270 including 150's, 140's, and 130's for deer and elk. My rifle seems to shoot the 130's the best. So I have made the decision to stick with the 130's for everything. Great caliber that does everything that I need it to do.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

wmmichael20 said:


> I use 130s and stick with the cheep remington corelocks I have tried winchester supreme balistic silvertips they shoot great but the things just would pass through and not expand at all and I would end up tracking the dang things for ever and shoot them again


try a neck shot


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

wifes brother did just that and it floored the deer for a second then it got up and ran it took about 4 hours to track it and put another round in it we had the same results with quatering toward shots as well just no luck for the two of us I guess just glad my rifle also likes the corelocks and his seems to like the tripple shock x bullets


----------



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

ive got a lot of deer with all 3. im not a 130 guy so i went to 150 grain fusions and killed alot of deer with them then went to 140 gr hornady customs and they were ok but my recomendation goes to 140gr corloktultras.


----------

